# Hops out of freezer/fridge



## cyrrus (14/1/13)

It turns out that along the journey of moving house my Galaxy and Nelson Sauvin flowers and pellets didn't make it back into a fridge or freezer. They're unopened and properly vac packed but I do you think they'll be usable or stuffed? They are fairly old and have been out of the fridge for at least a few months.


----------



## raven19 (14/1/13)

If they smell cheesy they may be past their best - you could age them further though, add use them in a lambic though.

open up the packets, give them a good smell and go from there.


----------



## carniebrew (14/1/13)

I have used Amarillo pellets that were well packaged but not kept refrigerated, with no ill effects. Have they at least been stored indoor, or somewhere dark/cool? Certainly they'll age more quickly out of the fridge/freezer. As raven said, give 'em a good smell when you open them to be sure, and have some fresh backup hops on hand in case they smell bad. Even better to smell them up against similar hops that you know are fresh.

In the end you're talking about what 5-10c per gram? If in doubt, throw 'em out.


----------



## adryargument (14/1/13)

raven19 said:


> If they smell cheesy they may be past their best - you could age them further though, add use them in a lambic though.
> 
> open up the packets, give them a good smell and go from there.


Make sours, dont question it - just do it. (And wear nikes)


----------



## cyrrus (15/1/13)

Haha thanks guys for the tips. I'll keep them on hand and if they're alright then all good. I'll order some replacements in the mean time! (Oh, and buy some more Nike's)


----------

